# You know you're a contractor when...



## Tylerwalker32

We all have those things that make us know we work in the trades, have more work clothes than street clothes etc. let's here them.


----------



## Beanfacekilla

You find yourself looking at your friends new house (new to them, not new) and noticing things like 2x6 floor joists 24" O.C. and thinking to yourself "what were they thinking when they built this monstrosity".


----------



## 480sparky

*You know your a contractor when...*

.... you spend more time chasing down your money than you do making it.


----------



## SAW.co

OK I'll play:clap:
When you get excited over premium square drive screws going on sale & you rush out to buy 100# of them knowing that you have already been thru 200# this year:whistling


----------



## Chris Johnson

When you see cordless tools you like on sale and stock up 3 or 4 kits knowing your going to use them over the next year or so


----------



## TxElectrician

When you check the latest CT threads on your smart phone a half dozen times a day so you don't miss anything important.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

You spend more money in tools than you do your wife or girlfriend.


----------



## Brutus

And for those that are new or missed it... You Know that you're a framer....

http://www.contractortalk.com/f14/you-know-youre-framer-when-71909/

You know that you're a contractor when you are on your 3rd coffee by the time others are just waking up.


----------



## catspaw

when you realize in a moment of clarity that you are married , have children and a real life!


----------



## SPCarpentry

While driving to Myrtle Beach on vacation/thanksgiving, you lay in a hotel room pointing out all the poor workmanship you see to whoever will listen. Then you see that the weather is the same at home, and you wish you could be finishing the garage for the homeowner, and why isn't my cell ringing, and do we really have to stay until Saturday? 

I went for a walk today at a Lowe's, while my sister showed my mom around the area :sad:

It's only a 900 mile drive home too :clap:


----------



## FramingPro

when you do contracted work:whistling


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

You have to bite your tongue whenever friends/family point out their home improvements, and they're ecstatic about the hideous work.

When you have an actual need for that big truck, even if it does have a car seat in the back.

You're out shopping for presents for the little girl, and while your old lady is looking at tea sets, you're looking at the plastic tool set.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

When you figure out how to fit 12 foot of kitchen in a 11'9" opening.


----------



## PA woodbutcher

When you hire someone to work on your own house while your working on someone elses


----------



## blackbear

-When everyone in your family kisses your ass in hopes that you will come do their house next 
-When you tell family members that you cant come to their house because you have bills to pay and they end up calling you a selfish a hole and they dont talk to you anymore.


----------



## kevjob

When you hear " Well it was working before you started working here" even though your not anywhere near the garage outlet that was installed in 1967 by somones uncle!!


----------



## dkillianjr

When you have more wirenuts, pencils, screws, nails, drill bits on your desk, nightstand, or clothes dryer than in your truck. 

When you have little stacks of scratch paper everywhere that you have material lists or phone numbers on.




Dave


----------



## katoman

This really struck me about a month ago. Long story short, I had a police constable come to the house. 

He was like 25yrs old (which made me feel old) and CLEAN. His uniform was spotless, shoes shined, the works. I was taken aback. I never see anyone that clean and crisp.

We're all just grubby guys, covered with the things we work with. :laughing:


----------



## SAW.co

A client once asked me "How long have you been a carpenter?"
Without thinking I responded "Oh I don't know, what time is it?"

Thats when I knew that I was a contractor:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

You know your a contractor when everything you put in your pockets comes out covered in the crap you been working with all day. 

You know your a contractor when your wife hands you a handful of screws and nails you left in your pocket that she found in the washing machine.


----------



## skyhook

you have more trucks than fingers.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

when you cant find your #3 philips for heavy duty door hinge screws you look inside the washer and dryer

and when you know where everything is kept at the lumberyard better than the guys who work there


----------



## kyia

Your like a kid in a candy shop in the tool world.


----------



## kyia

woodworkbykirk said:


> and when you know where everything is kept at the lumberyard better than the guys who work there


that is for sure.


----------



## Repairman615

Your own home is 'Pending Construction' all the time

Your 75sqft bathroom floors (2) are in need tile or better as you enjoy the advantec for 1-2 yrs.

One or more rooms of said home with test paint areas or incomplete paint.

Also, You have screws, nails, sawdust, or just happen to have the tool you need in your pocket.

Last, you have two pair of boots, New and Work.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

You have caulk paint or glue on more clothes than not.


----------



## Tom Struble

you put your hand in your pocket and only find more pocket


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tom Struble said:


> you put your hand in your pocket and only find more pocket


Or a pile of supply receipts with a few singles in the mix....


----------



## woodworkbykirk

when you go to hang out with some buddies and while digging through your pockets to find some change,, their shocked that you dont have more like 5 small tools in your pockets


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Or when your at the bank and you pull out your razor knife to get your wallet out and the bank teller looks shocked.


----------



## Veterans Const

When you get real pumped about how cool a customers bathroom is when you are done but could not care less about how your own bathroom looks.


----------



## Metro M & L

You know you're a contractor when you realize one day that everyone is out to get you, the meter maid, the state, the county, the licensing agency, the epa, the irs, the bank, the insurance companies, the bonding agencies, the advertisers, the retailers, the wholesalers and more than anyone else, at all times in every possible way, the customers.

Subsequently you come to the conclusion you're going to win any f'ing way.


----------



## 480sparky

You know you're a contractor when.....

..... you get into the shower at the end of the day, you discover at least three cuts or bruises and think, "Now, when did I do _that_ :blink:?!?!"


----------



## loneframer

You drop the F-bomb in front of the (priest, reverend, minister, etc.) at a funeral and don't even realize it.


----------



## overanalyze

You buy another nailer that was on sale cause you never know when the other 3 may quit...or in Lones case the other 10.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

You refer to to the side pocket in your jeans as the "dust shoot"..


----------



## clancrawford55

PA woodbutcher said:


> When you hire someone to work on your own house while your working on someone elses


So true!! 


When you haven't taken a vacation in 5 yrs or find yourself explaning the difference in framong nailers to your three year old while he is trying to watch Thomas.


----------



## barry1219

When you clean up your trailer or truck bed after a long while and notice that they really aren't scraps of wood...they were material lists from several jobs.


----------



## barry1219

Or ( I did this last week) you look at the clearance racks at the big box stores and load up on crap they are making a non-stock number..
I picked up 22k of 10d clipped stick nails for my Porter Cable for $27!!..$2.49 per box of 2,000. 2 months ago it would have been about $23 per box.


----------



## SAW.co

This is funny S
Keep it comming:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Chopsaw Chick

All the cup holders in your truck are full of nails and screws.

There are enough half-used buckets of paint in your garage to fill a swimming pool.

Your 4 year old knows how to shut water off at the meter by himself.


----------



## skyhook

you have some fairly decent money in your wallet.


----------



## Splinter hands

You blow your nose and wood putty comes out.

After blowing insulation in a cramped attic you have enough left in your clothes to finish up that small project at home.

You know how to perform on-the-spot surgery with a utility knife, Gorilla tape and a pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## Splinter hands

skyhook said:


> you have some fairly decent money in your wallet.


Skyhook, your just making stuff up now, we all know there is no truth in that.:laughing:


----------



## jhark123

when your wife goes 2 months without a dishwasher not because you don't have the money but because you dont have the time.


----------



## Splinter hands

You come home with enough sawdust in your underwear to change the bedding in the kids hamster cage with.


----------



## Railman

You know your a contractor when: 
Everything in a home that you have no controll over, is your fault.


----------



## Tech Dawg

When your watching TV with your wife and she turns on the HGTV home improvement shows... You start to pick everything apart, get mad, laugh at them and randomly yell out the right way to do it... In the meantime, your wife is yelling at you for ruining the whole show :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

When you find yourself waiting for TNT Services to log back in to continue his arguments on CT :laughing::lol:


----------



## jb4211

When you have projects/repairs that need to be started or finished in your own home which you never seem to find the time to start or finish. But, you _*always manage *_to find the time to start and complete projects for customers. Or so my wife is always telling me. She actually threatened to hire someone to finish the drywall in our bedroom from a slider I installed in March: the drywall has one coat of mud/tape. I know...I'm ashamed to admit it, but it's true. :sad::sad:


----------



## SAW.co

When you suddenly realize that you have just remodeled your entire house with crap that you've drug home from other peoples houses.


----------



## thom

when you spend more money on lawyers than on your family


----------



## Red Adobe

You have a wallet full of receipts and no cash in it!!!!


----------



## VinylHanger

When you work three weeks with no days off, catch pneumonia and still feel guilty for taking a day off... on a Sunday.


----------



## Terrorron

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Or when your at the bank and you pull out your razor knife to get your wallet out and the bank teller looks shocked.


Been there, done that...numerous times. I live with an Olfa L-2 in my back pocket. I also drop it on the counter at retail stores when I'm pulling my wallet to pay for the kid's juice...:jester:


----------



## Tylerwalker32

When you get excited about a new pair of insulated carhartt overalls.


----------



## Terrorron

When you build a new house and live without cabinet doors, base boards and with only one coat of finish paint on the walls, for two and a half years.

After living with the "open concept" kitchen, the ex _actually complained _when I finally made and installed the cabinet doors...

That's (among other reasons) why she's the "ex".:whistling

When you've got the _money_...you don't have the_ time_.

When you've got the _time_...you don't have the_ money_.

Same old, same old.:laughing:

Nowdays I take an even more casual approach to this stuff...fortunately my old lady is in tune with the reality of the situation. Coming home, packing it into the house and rolling it all out for three or four hours of productive time is...? Just not going to happen. 

Bless her soul in this regard...she actually understands.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

lol, regarding the blown in insulation.. a few years back doing a reno we tore out the upstairs ceiling, the attic was filled with tiny styrofoam pellets..which fell all over us .. two days later went to the grocery strore for some stufff. opened my wallet what fell out .. styrofoam pellets..

i bought my house almost 4 years ago, gutted the back entrance and converted it into a laundry room 7 months after gutting it drywall got hung... a year later i started the mud... 2 after that still havent sanded the 2nd coat or begun the angles.


you know your a contractor when you remember events in your life by referencing them to when you purchased certain tools


----------



## Tom Struble

i had a foam ball in my ear for 3 years,everytime i chewed something it made a strange sqweeky sound

when to the docs for my checkup and told him about it

for 15 min he squirted a water pic into my right ear,i thought i was going to drown:blink:


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> When you're walking down the street, and hear some one running a power tool, you are automatically drawn in the direction.... just to see what they are doing wrong.



i know that feeling.


----------



## Cwcoomer

Polarisxcho said:


> When you wash your hands before you pee.


:laughing: 
Yep. Can't have chemicals,refrigerant, mud, paint, etc on my favorite tool.


----------



## woodchuck2

When you go to Lowes on the weekend because your supplier is closed to get wire you forgot only to have to wait for a line of DIYers, so you end up helping the Lowes guy do his job just so you can get what you need and get back to work.

When your at the local hardware store enough that customers think you work there and ask for assistance.


----------



## 480sparky

woodchuck2 said:


> When you go to Lowes on the weekend because your supplier is closed to get wire you forgot only to have to wait for a line of DIYers, so you end up helping the Lowes guy do his job just so you can get what you need and get back to work.



Why is the guy at Lowe's slowing you down? Tell him to take a long walk, get what you need and get out of there.

The only time I need sales help is when I need cut wire. I hate it when they change the code for the wire rack.


----------



## woodchuck2

480sparky said:


> Why is the guy at Lowe's slowing you down? Tell him to take a long walk, get what you need and get out of there.
> 
> The only time I need sales help is when I need cut wire. I hate it when they change the code for the wire rack.


Exactly, for some reason they dont let contractors run that big wire machine :laughing:. I hate going there just for that reason, either you have to chase the guy down because he is on break or he has line of people and he wont let you cut it yourself.


----------



## woodchuck2

I know most of us do this, how many of us look at the lighting in a store and begin counting how many lights and how much wattage is being consumed. Then we go around looking up at light fixtures to see what bulbs they are using for longevity.


----------



## 480sparky

woodchuck2 said:


> Exactly, for some reason they dont let contractors run that big wire machine :laughing:. I hate going there just for that reason, either you have to chase the guy down because he is on break or he has line of people and he wont let you cut it yourself.


Try 1234. That's the default they're shipped with, and sometimes no one is smart enough to change it............. especially when the store first opens.


----------



## BarryE

You know you're a contractor when... 

when you hear ...."my uncle worked construction in college and he says that .................."


----------



## Art Vandelay

BarryE said:


> You know you're a contractor when...
> 
> when you hear ...."my uncle worked construction in college and he says that .................."


and once that is dealt with "I was talking to the guys at the coffee shop and they don't know why you ...."


----------



## Mike-

trctimberworks said:


> When you are finally done working at 9:30 at night, you sit down at the computer for some relaxation on CT


I just finished a kitchen backsplash last night at 9 and opened up the iPad for a session with Ct


----------



## 480sparky

You get a call from Fred Smith, asking about some work you did. You don't know Fred, and can't recall the job he's describing.

Turns out, it's a job you did for Tim Jones back in 1983, and Fred bought the house from Tim two years ago. He also says there's a problem with your work and he wants you to fix it.


For free.


.


----------



## Mike-

You've never thrown away a 5-gallon bucket.


----------



## chris klee

480sparky said:


> You get a call from Fred Smith, asking about some work you did. You don't know Fred, and can't recall the job he's describing.
> 
> Turns out, it's a job you did for Tim Jones back in 1983, and Fred bought the house from John two years ago. He also says there's a problem with your work and he wants you to fix it.
> 
> For free.
> 
> .


Had that sort of happen. We were doing a fire job when a guy from down the block comes over and starts getting in my face about how this company did work at his house and messed it all up and never fixed it. Since I was part of the start up of this company and it was leas than a year old I was like wtf? Turned out to be my bosses dad did that worn when he did construction back in the 90's


----------



## Mrmac204

you are worn out, beat up by fees, whiny HO's, genius's at the big box stores etc.

Then wake up tomorrow and can't wait to get back at it


----------



## Mike-

You wear specific hats to tool sales, equipment auctions, customer appreciation suppers, and vacations.


----------



## 480sparky

You wear a specific hat into a supply house..... specifically, their competition's hat..... and you wear it specifically so they will give you one of their own hats.

And you will wear that hat when going to their competition's just so they will do the same thing.


----------



## Red Adobe

480sparky said:


> You wear a specific hat into a supply house..... specifically, their competition's hat..... and you wear it specifically so they will give you one of their own hats.
> 
> And you will wear that hat when going to their competition's just so they will do the same thing.


I used to keep the #20 Home Depot (Smokes) hat in the truck just incase I had to go to bLowes


----------



## Tech Dawg

When your friends and family think that you work for free for them on the weekends...


----------



## Brutus

480sparky said:


> You wear a specific hat into a supply house..... specifically, their competition's hat..... and you wear it specifically so they will give you one of their own hats.
> 
> And you will wear that hat when going to their competition's just so they will do the same thing.


I do this... very very frequently. So far... Makita has the best hats. This current one has almost 2 years on it.

Also do it with shirts. Can never have enough junker shirts for work.


----------



## Gus Dering

When your accounts receivable always exceed the balance in the checking account.

When you show one of your guys how to do something and they look shocked at how easy you made it for them. Then you have to explain that you used to be a pretty good carpenter.

When you work all day long and feel guilty that you didn't build anything.

When you can wear a pair of jeans two days in a row and wonder if they are dirty.


----------



## Tile King

Almost forgot... When most of your collard shirts have a suppliers name on them.....


----------



## Friend

When you have over 100 books on building in random piles in the bathroom and the shop and a custom shelf for every tool you own. At least ten of the books are about building book shelves.


----------



## EthanB

When you have a finger you refer to as your "good finger".

When crawling across the room to use the wall to stand up doesn't seem sad anymore.


----------



## cedar grove

EthanB said:


> When you have a finger you refer to as your "good finger".
> 
> When crawling across the room to use the wall to stand up doesn't seem sad anymore.


When having dinner out with wife and owner you only talk about all the things wrong with the way they built the restaurant rather then taking that other family stuff normal people talk about


----------



## clancrawford55

You can compare the difference in pain caused by at least 3 different gauge nails being shot into your hand.


----------



## nEighter

you sharpen pencils with saw blades..


----------



## cedar grove

Saw bladds dang you got it bad I just use knife


----------



## J L

nEighter said:


> you sharpen pencils with saw blades..





moorewarner said:


> you read through I thread of crazy chit contractors do and say to yourself "hey that's a great idea, I'm going to have to remember that".


That's one I'm going to have to try :whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Repairman615

nEighter said:


> you sharpen pencils with saw blades..


I like to use my chisel sometimes. It is sharp always and no you cannot borrow it. :laughing:



...reminds me of this C-List 'trim carpenter' who happily offered me the use of his chisel. 

I spit up in my mouth a bit when I seen the lack of edge. I would have understood if it was a mason, or even roof/framer but c'mon a joiner should have an awesome sharp chisle. Am I nuts??



-Jeff


----------



## J L

Repairman615 said:


> I like to use my chisel sometimes. It is sharp always and no you cannot borrow it. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...reminds me of this C-List 'trim carpenter' who happily offered me the use of his chisel.
> 
> I spit up in my mouth a bit when I seen the lack of edge. I would have understood if it was a mason, or even roof/framer but c'mon a joiner should have an awesome sharp chisle. Am I nuts??
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeff


I carry both types - sharp and dull. But a carpenter should really have a sharp chisel


----------



## Tech Dawg

I have a small 6" metal ruler that I used to use in the cabinet shop... I keep it on the truck now and it also makes for a good all purpose fork,knife,spoon when I forget my lunch utensils :laughing:


----------



## Repairman615

:laughing:
my wife thinks I am spooky nuts when I spend 4+hrs sharpening one chisel, 



I think it's sexy. :thumbup:


----------



## cedar grove

With you there wife doesn't understand me doing that every Sunday


----------



## cedar grove

Ok New subjects .what's your best job site lunch. Me sardines and crackers and home made sweet tea


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Repairman615 said:


> :laughing:
> my wife thinks I am spooky nuts when I spend 4+hrs sharpening one chisel,
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's sexy. :thumbup:


I bought the book, a stone and angle guide....I spent an entire day sharpening a couple chisels and after bragging the next day the beotch I was working with took my best one and started scraping paint/caulk off a post...WTF??... He needed a sharp chisel and mine were better than his...


----------



## J L

cedar grove said:


> Ok New subjects .what's your best job site lunch. Me sardines and crackers and home made sweet tea


You should probably start another thread rather than try and hijack this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Repairman615

WNYcarpenter said:


> I bought the book, a stone and angle guide....I spent an entire day sharpening a couple chisels and after bragging the next day the beotch I was working with took my best one and started scraping paint/caulk off a post...WTF??... He needed a sharp chisel and mine were better than his...


:laughing:

A man should mainly never use another mans chisel. :no:

I won't even let a pillow hand hold it for lack of desire to deal with blood and or hospital visit (pillow hands do not use tape/superglue).


----------



## J L

Repairman615 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> A man should mainly never use another mans chisel. :no:
> 
> I won't even let a pillow hand hold it for lack of desire to deal with blood and or hospital visit (pillow hands do not use tape/superglue).


I remember a story my dad told me when I was growing up about how he cut his hand real bad with a chisel. He had a gnarly scar across his palm. Then we would be out in the garage working and he gave me a chisel to play with. I couldn't figure out how he cut himself so bad with a chisel, after all, they weren't even sharp. :laughing:

Then I got into the trade and understand just how sharp chisels can be. He was probably smart not to give me a sharp chisel back then :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician

RemodelGA said:


> If you've ever made a bandaid out of electrical tape and shop towels


4 wraps for a fingertip? What a waste of tape:laughing:


----------



## BattleRidge

Gus Dering said:


> When your accounts receivable always exceed the balance in the checking account.
> 
> When you show one of your guys how to do something and they look shocked at how easy you made it for them. Then you have to explain that you used to be a pretty good carpenter.
> 
> When you work all day long and feel guilty that you didn't build anything.
> 
> When you can wear a pair of jeans two days in a row and wonder if they are dirty.


Even worse, I was gutting a deer the other day look down and got blood on my jeans. Thinking it wouldn't come out I stop for a moment and realize that they are my only pants....period.:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well there are haters everywhere. These people have very narrow minds and must be ignored. Each year that goes by the racist lines that divide us get dimmer and dimmer. My kids have no problem in school as they are biracial.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

bagtowall said:


> Really? I din't realise it was like that. Its always shown in the media as being peaceful and friendly.


It is but as in city there are places that the Fucen Haole is not welcomed. Isn't it like that in any big city? And it's not the Hawaiians it's the local mixes with maybe no Hawaiian in them. The Hawaiians are very kind and loving people filled with Aloha! Hey on the outer islands it's the white left over hippys that are the haters, they hate the cruise ships bringing money and jobs to their (or the island the live on) home. Ok on this clip I see a lot of Hawaiian http://www.khon2.com/news/local/sto...ver-new-cruise-to/hVJER11bVEOInjyPSR_2gA.cspx But yes very narrow minds!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We need to unhijack this thread:blink:
Wild will can tell about kill haole day in school.


----------



## tritonv8

back on track

....you wish beer was sold in contractor sized packages

....you hate whenever another company's truck drives down your street


----------



## woodworkbykirk

when you troll the isles of big box stores looking for single girls shopping for hardware to put pictures up... you hand them your card "offereing your services"....


----------



## summithomeinc

When you plan on getting a few things done around the house and instead you are on CT half the day....


----------



## emmetnee

summithomeinc said:


> When you plan on getting a few things done around the house and instead you are on CT half the day....


So true...... It happens to me loads!!!! But at least it's worth it?


----------



## J L

When you're at church on Sunday morning and you're thinking about work don't have a scratch pad so you start writing job notes on your hand


----------



## xenonelectric

when it takes 15 years to replace the electrical service in your own house.


----------



## plummen

When the guys that actually work in the plumbing and electrical depts at menards have to ask you were things are at.
When those same guys that work at menards hunt you down 3 aisles over to answer a question for their customers,you know you spend way too much time there! :laughing:


----------



## plummen

xenonelectric said:


> when it takes 15 years to replace the electrical service in your own house.


Speed demon! :laughing


----------



## J L

When you spend your birthday working on estimates, going to a networking group, buying paint, dropping off paint, checking on jobsites, reprimanding crews for not being cleaner even though we had a meeting on Monday about cleanliness on jobsites, looking at new jobs, doing cabinet designs for a client, following up on new leads, doing invoicing, ordering materials, calling crews to make sure they're going to finish today, scheduling tomorrows work, creating work orders, and getting marketing materials together for the home show that's coming up.


----------



## Friend

happy birthday


----------



## Repairman615

RemodelGA said:


> When you spend your birthday working on estimates, going to a networking group, buying paint, dropping off paint, checking on jobsites, reprimanding crews for not being cleaner even though we had a meeting on Monday about cleanliness on jobsites, looking at new jobs, doing cabinet designs for a client, following up on new leads, doing invoicing, ordering materials, calling crews to make sure they're going to finish today, scheduling tomorrows work, creating work orders, and getting marketing materials together for the home show that's coming up.


Happy Bithday, sorry I missed it...:happybday::happybday:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Oh, you still have a desire to celebrate birthdays? I see... :whistling:


----------



## J L

Tinstaafl said:


> Oh, you still have a desire to celebrate birthdays? I see... :whistling:


Yup. And we went here :thumbsup:


----------



## Munanbak

looks hot^

ykyacw You've taught your phone how to spell words like dap and soffit, etc


----------



## cncrestoration

when your 6 yearold daughter tells the teacher how to put a bookshelf together,gets frustrated takes the screwdriver from the teacher and puts it together for her!!!! Yes the teacher called me today and told me this story...She also had a few words for the teacher "If you dont know what your doing dont start it" Now thats funny


----------



## The Golden Rule

when your 2 year old son's preschool teacher is floored by his vocabulary because he is using words like pneumatic nailer.


----------



## maninthesea

If or when your truck is stolen its the tools that concern you the most. Happened to me about 15 years ago. 

Not sure if I read this or not but
-your wallet has more recipts and invoices than cash or cards.

-you dont buy plane tickets anymore you fly on miles from credit card use.


----------



## bagtowall

You use home depots, lumber yards and early opening McDonald's as points of navigation!!!!
When you drop your kids off at school you're the only one not in the suit/ Prius combo.


----------



## #1 Handyman

When your glove compartment and windshield are full of items to fragile to throw in the tool box.


----------



## dayexco

when a GC picks you up off a street corner....bangs you like a screen door in a hurricane...and leaves you where they found you


----------



## J L

dayexco said:


> when a GC picks you up off a street corner....bangs you like a screen door in a hurricane...and leaves you where they found you


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

dayexco said:


> when a GC picks you up off a street corner....bangs you like a screen door in a hurricane...and leaves you where they found you


Sounds like a tough day :whistling:


----------



## dayexco

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Sounds like a tough day :whistling:


aaaaaaaaaaah....like 32 yrs?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

dayexco said:


> aaaaaaaaaaah....like 32 yrs?


That makes it hurt more..


----------



## Tg remodeling

You can tell if a worker really knows what he's doing before he starts working by looking at his tools


----------



## parkers5150

32 years = ho


----------



## dayexco

parkers5150 said:


> 32 years = ho


that's "mr." ho to you son


----------



## shesbros

You have paint on your golf clubs. Not just the bag and headcovers....the clubs.


----------



## G5handyman

When you walk into your doctors office, and you hand them kne if your cards and say, "sure we can fix that"


----------



## ROCKAWAYJOHNNY

you know you're a contractor when you don't have enough of your own tools in the house to hang that picture that your wife has been asking you to hang.


----------



## baronbuildings

*Truck scraps*



barry1219 said:


> When you clean up your trailer or truck bed after a long while and notice that they really aren't scraps of wood...they were material lists from several jobs.


:thumbup:
Oh so true


----------



## baronbuildings

How about when you have told your 500th new guy to go get the board stretcher!!
and he does it>>>>
and you still find it funny.....


----------



## Tylerwalker32

When you decide to get a another cordless drill kit to keep at the house bc the other 6 drills are on a job.


----------



## maninthesea

when your thinking "What big purchase do I need to make" at the end of the year to lower your tax obligation.


----------



## diamondhills1

You know you're a contractor when...

...You know its 20 degrees outside because you're working in it.
...You think of A/C as something to install more than something to enjoy.
...You work in the worst kind of weather to make sure someone else never notices the weather.


----------



## diamondhills1

.. you laugh so hard reading these posts it hurts, but you just can't get anyone else to understand why its funny.


----------



## J L

When you can turn sanding cabinet components into a drinking game.

Sand a regular size piece - 1 drink.
Sand a full height panel - 2 drinks.
Sand a full height panel both sides - chug.

:w00t:


----------



## sourkraut30

... your girlfriend/ wife tells you she wants some wood tonight and you hand her a 2x4 while going to the shop to clean your tools...


----------



## DC Houston

sourkraut30 said:


> ... your girlfriend/ wife tells you she wants some wood tonight and you hand her a 2x4 while going to the shop to clean your tools...


:laughing:

I think I'll get along just fine with you folks.


----------



## FramingPro

DC Houston said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I think I'll get along just fine with you folks.


Probably
Hey make an intro so we can get to know you..
Introduction section is in forum in the top left.


----------



## jps614

When, after spending 20 hours planning a job, you show up monday and the whole job changes...


----------



## J L

jps614 said:


> When, after spending 20 hours planning a job, you show up monday and the whole job changes...


Guess I'm a contractor then. The job I'm on, I already spent the 20 hours planning, doing the drawings, working with the engineers, pulling the permits, and then ordering the material. I've got another 100 hours doing the demo and starting the framing (2nd floor sunroom w/ screen porch below) when the changes started rolling in. 

It took me nearly 20 hours just to type up all the changes and the changes stopped work for nearly 2 weeks. 

Then I handed them a T&M contract. Shoulda done that a long time ago.


----------



## tedanderson

....when you are especially skillful at making a band-aid out of napkins and electrical tape.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Probably
> Hey make an intro so we can get to know you..
> Introduction section is in forum in the top left.


Here you go:thumbsup: http://www.contractortalk.com/f44/


----------



## mastersplinter

when the first thing you do when walking into a store or friends house is pick out drywall seams and nailpops


----------



## Diamond D.

mastersplinter said:


> when the first thing you do when walking into a store or friends house is pick out drywall seams and nailpops


Can I just say... GIVE THAT UP... It will drive you crazy!

Just get over it... Nobody is as goood as................... Nuff said!

D.


----------



## mastersplinter

Diamond D. said:


> Can I just say... GIVE THAT UP... It will drive you crazy!
> 
> Just get over it... Nobody is as goood as................... Nuff said!
> 
> D.


It drives me crazy already! Iam currently doing some patch work and getting around to sanding / spot priming and as soon as the halogen comes out drywall seams and poorly filled screwholes/corner bead are staring me right in the face. 

I swear they are talking to me like "come on, you know you want to fix me, whats a little spackle and paint?"

I will probablly end up skimcoating the entire house before im done.


----------



## Jaws

mastersplinter said:


> It drives me crazy already! Iam currently doing some patch work and getting around to sanding / spot priming and as soon as the halogen comes out drywall seams and poorly filled screwholes/corner bead are staring me right in the face.
> 
> I swear they are talking to me like "come on, you know you want to fix me, whats a little spackle and paint?"
> 
> I will probablly end up skimcoating the entire house before im done.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EarthQuakens

When a HO keeps adding more stuff to what you are originally supposed to do and wonders why it's taking longer and the price difference. I mean you already have the tools there its just a quick couple kitchen cabinets and counter .... Errrrr lol current job turned nightmare!


----------



## mastersplinter

EarthQuakens said:


> When a HO keeps adding more stuff to what you are originally supposed to do and wonders why it's taking longer and the price difference. I mean you already have the tools there its just a quick couple kitchen cabinets and counter .... Errrrr lol current job turned nightmare!


This pisses me off. The worst is when you suggested that they should do something, they say no because of the price. You get half way through doing it the cheaper way and they hit you with "maybe we should do it the other way, is that price still the same". To which I respond politely "no, there is a slight difference because we have to change x and y".

While iam thinking ** you stupid mother****** if you would just LISTEN to me and trust my judgement I wouldn't of just wasted 4 days doing it this way!! Its not like I do this for a living or anything**


----------



## Jaws

mastersplinter said:


> This pisses me off. The worst is when you suggested that they should do something, they say no because of the price. You get half way through doing it the cheaper way and they hit you with "maybe we should do it the other way, is that price still the same". To which I respond politely "no, there is a slight difference because we have to change x and y".
> 
> While iam thinking ** you stupid mother****** if you would just LISTEN to me and trust my judgement I wouldn't of just wasted 4 days doing it this way!! Its not like I do this for a living or anything**




Its ok for to think this, but dont express those feelings to your client :laughing:


----------



## mastersplinter

You know your a contractor when you double the price of an initial estimate when you find out the potential customer is an engineer


----------



## Jaws

mastersplinter said:


> You know your a contractor when you double the price of an initial estimate when you find out the potential customer is an engineer


I like working for engineers, they are picky but generally appreciate quality work :thumbsup:.

Even if most are azz's


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Im with John on this one. Engineers usually know exactly what they want which makes my job of giving it to them that much easier.

Sometimes the hardest part is figuring out what someone wants..


----------



## Texas Wax

You know instinctively know what size studs are in a wall, or thickness and or type of exterior sheathing just by looking at a house.


Well that and smoking a cigarette after looking at the books - realizing you got screwed LOL You did it to yourself, that's when you REALLY know you are a contractor


----------



## Tylerwalker32

When a customer turns your estimate down because it to high for a hack that is cheaper is just something you take in stride, after you cuss them out in your head.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

When every time you get your hair washed after a hair cut you suggest painting the drop ceiling and installing some back light crown..


----------



## overanalyze

YKYACW you get giddy like a school girl when your "new" used made in the USA Skilsaw worm gear arrives!...and you plug it in right away and cut...anything within reach!


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> YKYACW when you pack clean clothing a bar of soap, tooth paste and deodorant so you can shower at work and hit happy hour on the way home :drink:


YKYAAC when you have have happy hour in the cooler in your truck, or go to the bqr covered in saw dust.


----------



## jlsconstruction

overanalyze said:


> YKYACW you get giddy like a school girl when your "new" used made in the USA Skilsaw worm gear arrives!...and you plug it in right away and cut...anything within reach!


Ykyacw your Chinese skilsaw sits on a shelf and never gets used :thumbsdown:


----------



## broncofatboy

when your third grader is the only kid with lumberyard pencils in his school desk


----------



## jlsconstruction

broncofatboy said:


> when your third grader is the only kid with lumberyard pencils in his school desk


Haha, I can't wait for my kid to be in elementary school


----------



## Tylerwalker32

When your the kindergarten teacher shows a triangle and you kid only knows it as a roof truss.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

YKYACW your girlfriend tells you to "stop doing your thing" or "dont do that here" when you go out


----------



## griz

YKYACW your kids, grand kids bring tools to show & tell....:whistling

Then the teacher asks "can you have your Dad/Grand Pa call me....:thumbup:


----------



## buildenterprise

YKYACW thinking about your next WC audit gives you more agida than your teenage daughters.


----------



## plummen

I remember picking up the kids in my back hoe in grade school,the boys thought it was cool daughter not so much!:laughing:


----------



## Rich D.

plummen said:


> I remember picking up the kids in my back hoe in grade school,the boys thought it was cool daughter not so much!:laughing:


Did they sit in the bucket?


----------



## jps614

YKYAC when you leave your car at the shop, drive home in the work truck, then take your g/fs car to go run errands and leave her at home.


----------



## jps614

someone can remove this i hit refresh and it reposted


----------



## Morning Wood

YKYAC when you can't find any of your tapes even though you own at least 5


----------



## Morning Wood

YKYAC when you can't find a tape and look in
your truck for one. You end up finding 5.


----------



## jgar

YKYAC when you spend 10 min looking for a pencil just to realize its behind you ear.:whistling


----------



## 18withtools

The tools I your truck are worth more then your truck


----------



## plummen

Rich D. said:


> Did they sit in the bucket?


No theyd sit inside the cab with me:laughing:


----------



## 18withtools

You are at your girlfriends house eating dinner and her dad asks what your looking at and you say "just the drywall and how it was muded" talk about awquard.......


----------



## Friend

you practice quick drawing your hammer when no one is looking and you secretly believe you are a cowboy. You judge home improvement shows on the presence or lack of stiletto and occidental.


----------



## Foxit

Carpenter eyes said:


> You can't fit into the parking garage because of all the stuff ontop of your racks.
> 
> Not sayin I found this out or held up traffic one day


Took my work van to the Philly airport, the parking attendant had me park with the limos.
Glad I had a rack.


----------



## FrankSmith

When you help strangers in the box stores find the product they need because you know that the employees are about to set them up for disaster.


----------



## Foxit

When you have 6 pair of work boots and one pair of dress shoes.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Foxit said:


> When you have 6 pair of work boots and one pair of dress shoes.


Or you have 6 pairs of woork boots, and the nicest pair doubles as dress shoes


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

When you save a dayglow orange or green work t-shirt to go out drinking on the weekend:whistling


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

YKYACW you will risk the big box stores on a Saturday so you can buy three more two packs of tapes that are on sale. Then you get the look like your crazy from all the DIYers


----------



## Morning Wood

When all your clothes are work clothes and you have to put on your cleanest work shorts to go to your niece's high school graduation. You mention to your wife that you need 1 pair of clean nice pants and shorts for dressing up. She says you need a suit. You think F that and say you just need some newer work clothes.


----------



## Morning Wood

Stunt Carpenter said:


> YKYACW you will risk the big box stores on a Saturday so you can buy three more two packs of tapes that are on sale. Then you get the look like your crazy from all the DIYers


Fat max 25' and a 16'. Damn. Did I miss the deal?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Morning Wood said:


> Fat max 25' and a 16'. Damn. Did I miss the deal?


Still going on here at hd


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Morning Wood said:


> Fat max 25' and a 16'. Damn. Did I miss the deal?


Rona and them here so it might have been one of the few times us Canadians got a deal that the US didn't


----------



## jlsconstruction

No we've had that deal for the last month in ny


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlsconstruction said:


> Still going on here at hd


Here too:thumbsup: White cap has 2 for one diablo sawsall blades!


----------



## JR Shepstone

Morning Wood said:


> Fat max 25' and a 16'. Damn. Did I miss the deal?


Still going on here too...


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Ykyacw despite the fact you own three air compressors and you still go buy another one.


----------



## FourthGenCarp

When you forget a step ladder. You drive your truck over and use it as a ladder or your ladder is too short so you use the truck as an extension


----------



## FrankSmith

You have enough bits and bit holders on your washing machine to stock a hardware store.


----------



## Chad McDade

When you have a 6 inch work boot tan line.


----------



## 91782

...when a family member you haven't heard from in 5 years calls and starts out by saying "You know that roof you helped me put on...?"


----------



## Brutus

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Rona and them here so it might have been one of the few times us Canadians got a deal that the US didn't


Rona and Canadian tire gets that deal from time to time.

20$


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Brutus said:


> Rona and Canadian tire gets that deal from time to time.
> 
> 20$


I think HD does out here as well


----------



## dom-mas

What's the price? would have to be a heck of a deal to get excited about, I can generally find at least one 25' tape on sale at any store for under $10


----------



## jlsconstruction

dom-mas said:


> What's the price? would have to be a heck of a deal to get excited about, I can generally find at least one 25' tape on sale at any store for under $10


It's the $20 fatmax. But you get a free 16'


----------



## SDel Prete

jlsconstruction said:


> It's the $20 fatmax. But you get a free 16'


My store says $15.97. I'll be there tomorrow to grab them lol


----------



## jlsconstruction

SDel Prete said:


> My store says $15.97. I'll be there tomorrow to grab them lol


Nice. I'm stll not fan fan of them though


----------



## Morning Wood

Never mind. I cleaned out my truck and found 3 tapes.


----------



## SDel Prete

jlsconstruction said:


> Nice. I'm stll not fan fan of them though


I don't mind most any tape. I do enjoy a deal though haha


----------



## jlsconstruction

SDel Prete said:


> I don't mind most any tape. I do enjoy a deal though haha


Yeah, I still got a pack. The locks never work on them.


----------



## SDel Prete

jlsconstruction said:


> Yeah, I still got a pack. The locks never work on them.


I've run into that problem too. Call me crazy but I've had the best luck with komelon. And I enjoy the self lock a lot. At $7 for a 25' I don't mind if I lose or break it that much lol


----------



## Jaws

SDel Prete said:


> I've run into that problem too. Call me crazy but I've had the best luck with komelon. And I enjoy the self lock a lot. At $7 for a 25' I don't mind if I lose or break it that much lol


I used to do steel boat docks, still do, but not often. I used cheap tapes and speed squares. Between that, chalk sticks and strikers, I dropped a lot of equipment in the drink. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Jaws said:


> I used to do steel boat docks, still do, but not often. I used cheap tapes and speed squares. Between that, chalk sticks and strikers, I dropped a lot of equipment in the drink. :laughing:


I was putting my dock in last Sunday with the help of my nephew who kept dropping the ratchet in 5' of 55 degree muddy water. It was amusing watching him trying to get it.


----------



## FramingPro

I buy the Limited edition 30' fatmax.. Warrantied :whistling Or thats what i tell the people at HD and i get one everytime :thumbup:
Bought a bunch on for $10 a few months back... the sand, the wet, the wood, the me... they all kill tapes pretty damn fast.:whistling


----------



## EthanB

YKYACW.. you damage a finger or thumb and get the hang of working without it within less than ten minutes.

I managed to split off a chunk of my right thumb callous today. Other than when I was adding new locks to my van body(and bleeding all over my materials) it barely phased me.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

EthanB said:


> YKYACW.. you damage a finger or thumb and get the hang of working without it within less than ten minutes.
> 
> I managed to split off a chunk of my right thumb callous today. Other than when I was adding new locks to my van body(and bleeding all over my materials) it barely phased me.


When you look down and dont even relize your bleeding


----------



## nicktools561

You Know You're A Contractor When...

You're truck is closest member of your family and you leave it a mess because you feel that it is the only way you can find what you need until you can't find it! :laughing:

Awesome Post!


----------



## Friend

ykyac when all your work shirts have pink stains on the shoulders from those leather suspenders and you don't even care because the suspenders work better than any others you have tried.


----------



## Theloxmyth

nicktools561 said:


> You Know You're A Contractor When...
> 
> You're truck is closest member of your family and you *leave it a mess* because you feel that it is the only way you can find what you need until you can't find it! :laughing:
> 
> Awesome Post!


IDK :laughing:

*YKYACW*...you tell your wife you're going to spend father's day weekend *cleaning your truck* and she just shrugs her shoulders and says, "it's your day."


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Ykyacw you give you dad a set of knee pads for Father's Day since he's going to be grouting a floor with you.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Ykyacw you give your father in law a new installed hot water heater for fathers day. And all the electrical up graded from 110 to 220.


----------



## Jaws

jlsconstruction said:


> Ykyacw you give your father in law a new installed hot water heater for fathers day. And all the electrical up graded from 110 to 220.


My FIL got a happy wife from Mothers Day, when I re did her master bath :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Jaws said:


> My FIL got a happy wife from Mothers Day, when I re did her master bath :laughing:


Nice, he's been bugging me for the last week so I took a 3 hour lunch today and went and did it. After I got done I went out to the truck and printed him in invoice and in the total spot it said happy fathers day.


----------



## Theloxmyth

jlsconstruction said:


> Ykyacw you give your father in law a new installed hot water heater for fathers day. And all the electrical up graded from 110 to 220.





Jaws said:


> My FIL got a happy wife from Mothers Day, when I re did her master bath :laughing:





jlsconstruction said:


> Nice, he's been bugging me for the last week so I took a 3 hour lunch today and went and did it. After I got done I went out to the truck and printed him in invoice and in the total spot it said happy fathers day.


----------



## parkers5150

You know you're a contractor when other people speak of "weekends" and you have no idea what they're talking about???


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Ykyacw your friends talk about all these good lunch places, and you still wondering what this lunch they speak of is, and even if you knew you don't have the money for it.


----------



## Theloxmyth

You KNOW your friend is a (concrete) contractor when you see him standing with his truck door half open, with a smile on his face, and he leaves a puddle in the middle of the street.


----------



## Foxit

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Ykyacw your friends talk about all these good lunch places, and you still wondering what this lunch they speak of is, and even if you knew you don't have the money for it.


I know what you mean. Lunch is for employees


----------



## jlsconstruction

parkers5150 said:


> You know you're a contractor when other people speak of "weekends" and you have no idea what they're talking about???


We know what weekends are, they are the day's we work with no employees.


----------



## Theloxmyth

*Weekends*



parkers5150 said:


> You know you're a contractor when other people speak of "weekends" and you have no idea what they're talking about???


From my Facebook page of 12-7-12 : )

Quality Lock of Greater Monroeville, Pa
December 7, 2012
Someone wished me a good weekend, today.
All I could say was, "IS it the weekend?!"
I have work tomorrow : )


----------



## steex

Doing some work in my bathroom, feel hungry, package says heat for 11 minutes stirring occasionally, 11 minutes later I've removed my vanity and managed to stir occasionally, read ct while eating.


----------



## Rich D.

You know your a contractor when you can precisley use your grinder like a surgen can use his scalpal.


----------



## Cole82

You know your a contractor when you use to listen to the snap crackle pop eating Rice Krispies, Now I hear snap crackle pop getting out of bed.

Cole


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Rich D. said:


> You know your a contractor when you can precisley use your grinder like a surgen can use his scalpal.


You get asked to carve thanksgiving dinner with your wormdrive


----------



## steex

I saw a display of Hart hammers in Home Depot, thought the waffles didn't look very sharp, before I realized what I was doing I hit myself on the finger on purpose to test them out.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

You know your a contractor when your girlfriend (who is going to school for nurseing) gets more then enough practice digging out slivers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> You know your a contractor when your girlfriend (who is going to school for nurseing) gets more then enough practice digging out slivers.


Or you hit your finger wit a hammer and you tell her you need to soak it incider:whistling


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Ykyacw you finally replace your mailbox that's has been nailed and screwed together the past three years because you've collected enough lumber and a used mailbox to replace the old one.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

You know you're a contractor when something like this doesn't even phase you


----------



## jlsconstruction

Carpenter eyes said:


> You know you're a contractor when something like this doesn't even phase you


What's wrong with that :laughing:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

jlsconstruction said:


> What's wrong with that :laughing:


I even screwed my warpped, twisted 2x6s togeather with the finest 2 inch drywall screws.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Carpenter eyes said:


> I even screwed my warpped, twisted 2x6s togeather with the finest 2 inch drywall screws.


Use what ya got


----------



## Okiecontractor

When you don't want to risk messing up the 3 sheets of cabinet grade ash plywood you just bought so you put the gas can in the truck with you just in case it spills.


----------



## SDel Prete

Okiecontractor said:


> When you don't want to risk messing up the 3 sheets of cabinet grade ash plywood you just bought so you put the gas can in the truck with you just in case it spills.


Screw that! Get a better gas can lol


----------



## jlsconstruction

SDel Prete said:


> Screw that! Get a better gas can lol


He just wanted a quick buzz


----------



## SDel Prete

jlsconstruction said:


> He just wanted a quick buzz


Ahhhh lol


----------



## Okiecontractor

jlsconstruction said:


> He just wanted a quick buzz


Gotta make it through the day somehow.


----------



## SDel Prete

Okiecontractor said:


> Gotta make it through the day somehow.


I get through it by working. And checking this site a million times lol


----------



## dkillianjr

Not sure if this one has been covered. 

YKYACW You spend a few minutes trying to reach something you need with your tape measure and pull it towards you, instead of just walking over and grabbing it or going back down the ladder. 

I thought of this today as I was trying to pull my tsquare out of my truck without having to jump inside:laughing:


Or, when you are not working, you still reach for you tape measure that's not there:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Friend

ykyac when you have a hat that is soaking wet only because you took the hat you were wearing off and set it next to it in your truck. Working in the attic yesterday I felt like I was walking into an air conditioned room when I climbed down the ladder to the garage that was 97 degrees.


----------



## Rich D.

YKYAC when your festool vac was twice the price as your wifes dyson.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

When you go to lowes or home depot and just have to look at the clearence rack.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Carpenter eyes said:


> When you go to lowes or home depot and just have to look at the clearence rack.


It's even worse when your driving past one on the interstate and just have to stop to see if there's anything good.


----------



## MarkJames

.....when you see utility in stuff others call trash. Heck, you might grab just about anything for another day: cardboard, plastic bag, boxes, scrap of ply or drywall, a piece of metal, you name it.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Dont know if this was coveres but you still get pumped when you do a great job for a customer but you come home to doors missing trim, bathroom 4 diffrent colors including greenboard and spackle and not even blink an eye at it for weeks or maybe like me, years. 

Im really takeing my time picking the paint for my bathroom


----------



## Dustincoc

MarkJames said:


> .....when you see utility in stuff others call trash. Heck, you might grab just about anything for another day: cardboard, plastic bag, boxes, scrap of ply or drywall, a piece of metal, you name it.


YKYACW you walk by all that stuff in the trash pile and don't bat an eye. There'll aleays be more of it for the pile tomorrow and no one has the space to store all that junk on the odd chance they'll need it, know they have it, and are able to find it.


----------



## ryanshull

When 2 days after shoulder surgery, you learn to do everything with a sling cuz you can't afford another day off.


----------



## jlsconstruction

ryanshull said:


> When 2 days after shoulder surgery, you learn to do everything with a sling cuz you can't afford another day off.


Or learn to be left handed in a day


----------



## hillbilly512

*yes this one!!!!*



BattleRidge said:


> You now your a young contractor when you get nothing but **** 24/7 about a job and you thinking your are doing pretty good. But they just ride you. You leave bitter and get a referall from that job 2 months later and you realize the old guys are always gunna give you **** weather you did it right or not.:thumbup:


My boss does this all the time. The other day he looked at my trim in as we call it "the band aid on an amputation" job. and said are those casing nails? i said yes the nail gun wouldnt fire so i decided to use hand nails til lunch and fix it on my time. He looks over and says im just picking it looks good.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Great thread.....Fun to laugh at myself/ourselves...and to know that it is not just our own individual fate/oddities.....

YKYACW... when you have a whole corner of your shop dedicated to HO/crap/HF tools (you even go out and buy them new)....

to lend out to all your friends who call you to borrow your tools.

(Just a cost of friendship... but protecting your good stuff)

Best


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

YKYACW.... When ya get up after dinner, and borrow your wife's good sedan car, tell her you've got to run to Wallmart and get some shaving cream or something so she doesn't think you're still working....(can't take your truck or she'll know you're working)

and go pick up a 2x12 you need for tommorow, strung out through the passenger side window of her good sedan, drop it off on site, and head home.... sometimes forgetting to get the shaving cream......

Why do our wives get mad at us for working


----------



## jlsconstruction

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Great thread.....Fun to laugh at myself/ourselves...and to know that it is not just our own individual fate/oddities.....
> 
> YKYACW... when you have a whole corner of your shop dedicated to HO/crap/HF tools (you even go out and buy them new)....
> 
> to lend out to all your friends who call you to borrow your tools.
> 
> (Just a cost of friendship... but protecting your good stuff)
> 
> Best


I always tell them "sure with an operator at $x an hour"


----------



## Brian Peters

You read an Amazon review about a tool where it's obvious the guy doesn't know how to use it....and you want to respond but then realize you're not on Contractor Talk..


----------



## Leo G

you know you're a contractor when you have to wait for a rain day to be sick.


----------



## Jaws

YKYAC when you help your sparky pull wire because your next draw on a gut remodel is when MEPs RI are complete. LOL


----------



## griz

Leo G said:


> you know you're a contractor when you have to wait for a rain day to be sick.


WTF is a rain day????:thumbup::laughing:



Jaws said:


> YKYAC when you help your sparky pull wire because your next draw on a gut remodel is when MEPs RI are complete. LOL


Or your on a hoe digging a ditch for the turd herder or sparky....

Or at 9 at night your driving a screw gun for 8AM drywall inspection ...

Or on a Sunday afternoon your throwing & nailing sheathing for a 8 AM Monday inspection....

Or your setting forms......

Yea, You are a Contractor.....:thumbup::laughing:

Just why didn't I choose to be a Doctor....:laughing:


----------



## m1911

You know you're a contractor when you spend more time in other peoples' homes than your own.


----------



## jb4211

When the last house you work on, is your own.


----------



## Leo G

griz said:


> WTF is a rain day????:thumbup::laughing:


It's what we get over in the East where we aren't in drought level 10 conditions.


----------



## RiverBG

When every time you blow your nose either a 2x6 or a sheet of drywall comes out.


----------



## NYgutterguy

When you can pick up a random piece of paper in the house and chances are there is either a phone number or some sort of measurement on it


----------



## smalpierre

RiverBG said:


> When every time you blow your nose either a 2x6 or a sheet of drywall comes out.


I've been blowing out asphalt for a week, about a square of shingles came out last night :laughing:


----------



## mastersplinter

You know your a contractor when watching HGTV enfuriates you.


----------



## #1 Handyman

You know _you are a *seasoned* contractor_ when the 10% chance of rain day is a wash out and you take in in stride.


----------



## Bearded Wonder

You know you're a seasoned contractor when you have customer who's completely pissed off to the point of emailing and calling you because her bath remodel is taking two weeks longer than predicted, 

and you just don't give a flip, don't even worry about it for a second... 

because you've been down this road enough times to know that as soon as the granite tops and shower glass are in and the cleaning crew has left her house spotless in a couple days, she'll love you again.


Edit: to clarify- most of our jobs do not run long, and very rarely do we have an angry customer. I'm referring to a specific recent job where this happened. She's since had us back to do more work, so we did something right.


----------



## m1911

You know you're a contractor when you're the only one at a dinner party who's not totally impressed by Tom Silva's work...


----------



## GrayM

....you've heard every "caulk" joke known to man, and you still laugh every time.


----------



## griz

What's the difference between a Contractor and an attorney?

One makes his living screwing people the being screwed by people..:whistling


----------



## GrayM

YKYAC.....when your girlfriend (or wife) gives you crap for showing up to an evening church event in work clothes, and you're just thankful you were able to make it there...on time or not...


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Or when you get fussed at for not being able to go to church on Sunday because you are bustin azz to finish a house.


----------



## [email protected]

When you hear a tool running in the distance and not only know what tool it is but the Make, Model, and How sharp the blade is on it.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

When you go in to the home center for a few small things and come out looking like you robbed the tool section.


----------



## Friend

You Know your a Contractor when Your favorite actors are, Pete Nelson, Tom Silva, Adam Carolla, Tommy Mac, Roy Underhill and your wife is jealous of Nicole Curtis (rehab addict).


----------



## Okiecontractor

Adam Carolla?


----------



## Friend

Okiecontractor said:


> Adam Carolla?


not because of catch a contractor but because of the movie he made called The Hammer


----------



## Okiecontractor

Ah... never seen it.


----------



## blacktop

This Is the movie every builder needs to see! Funny as all hell! And very true to real life! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_(film)


http://www.artistdirect.com/video/mac/56389


----------



## Okiecontractor

I'll see if I can find it on Netflix or Amazon Prime and watch it.


----------



## Mordekyle

YKWYACW... The camera on your phone is filled with pics of others' screw ups, your own war wounds, and random pics of worksites. And when you see somebody you haven't seen in a while, you have to scroll a LONG time to find pics of your wife and kids.


----------



## mastersplinter

You know your a contractor when the first thing you notice in a bathroom is the border tile cuts to see how far out the walls are from square


----------



## Leo G

Mordekyle said:


> YKWYACW... The camera on your phone is filled with pics of others' screw ups, your own war wounds, and random pics of worksites. And when you see somebody you haven't seen in a while, you have to scroll a LONG time to find pics of your wife and kids.


You could always make another folder for those family pictures ya know. :whistling


----------



## mrcharles

jhark123 said:


> when your wife goes 2 months without a dishwasher not because you don't have the money but because you dont have the time.




My dishwasher quit draining at the beginning of summer and I went all summer till I finally replaced it..... After I replaced the dishwasher I realized I had forgot to punch the knockout on the new garbage disposal, and there was nothing wrong with my dishwasher....


----------



## jb4211

mrcharles said:


> My dishwasher quit draining at the beginning of summer and I went all summer till I finally replaced it..... After I replaced the dishwasher I realized I had forgot to punch the knockout on the new garbage disposal, and there was nothing wrong with my dishwasher....


That belongs in "Things I hate" lol


----------



## jb4211

You know you're a contractor when the calluses on your fingers hinder the touch screens of your devices.


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> You know you're a contractor when the calluses on your fingers hinder the touch screens of your devices.



I can't use the finger print thing on my iPhone


----------



## Leo G

mrcharles said:


> My dishwasher quit draining at the beginning of summer and I went all summer till I finally replaced it..... After I replaced the dishwasher I realized I had forgot to punch the knockout on the new garbage disposal, and there was nothing wrong with my dishwasher....





jb4211 said:


> That belongs in "Things I hate" lol


That belongs in a new thead..."I'm an idiot because...." :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

jb4211 said:


> You know you're a contractor when the calluses on your fingers hinder the touch screens of your devices.


Or you can sand the corners of wood with them, and it works.


----------



## jb4211

Leo G said:


> Or you can sand the corners of wood with them, and it works.


Gives new meaning to "handsanded"


----------



## RangoWA

....you notice the most minor imperfections in everyone's homes but you have holes in your walls.


----------



## blacktop

RangoWA said:


> ....you notice the most minor imperfections in everyone's homes but you have holes in your walls.


I just paint over them.:whistling Stress cracks due to truss lift. 

I'll fix them one day! :laughing:


----------



## Dmitry

You are a contractor when work gets so busy you in all seriousness consider hiring a few more people and probably setting up another truck/crew, then suddenly some unforeseen delays and you actually spend a month without work trying to sell a few smaller jobs, which also fall through, and you just watch expenses eating your profit.


----------



## Frostpro

When you show up to a wedding your in with caulking, spray foam and sawdust all mixed together on your hands.


----------

